# das Thermometer fiel auf 5 Grad



## sayah

Hola,

Tengo problema con la siguiente frase, porque no estoy muy segura de si he exagerado un poco el sentido que da la frase en alemán; se trata de un texto muy literario, por lo que intento que suene literario también en español:

"Das Thermometer fiel auf 5 Grad."

Mi intento: "Los termómetros caían hasta 5 grados. "

Sayah


----------



## spielenschach

O, las temperaturas cayeron hasta 5 grados


----------



## chlapec

Yo diría: "El termómetro cayó a 5 grados"


----------



## Sidjanga

Sí, _*das *Thermometer_ es singular.

PS: ¿Por qué pusiste _laufen _en el título?


----------



## sayah

Sigianga said:


> Sí, _*das *Thermometer_ es singular.
> 
> PS: ¿Por qué pusiste _laufen _en el título?


 
Creía que el problema lo tenía con el verbo, que quizás "caer" era un poco exagerado en español.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda de todos.

Sayah


----------



## Sidjanga

spielenschach said:


> O, las temperaturas cayeron hasta 5 grados


Aunque obviamente no se trata de una traducción fiel de la frase original, me parece una sugerencia muy buena y adecuada; es que, en realidad, también en alemán sonaría mucho más idiomático decir _Die *Temperatur *fiel auf 5 Grad._ que _das Thermometer_ (pero normalmente en singular).


----------



## sayah

Muchas gracias, como siempre, por su inestimable ayuda.

Sayah


----------

